# Which Occidental tool bag to buy?



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

So I'm about to spend a whole lot of money on a tool belt that I've never seen in person. I'm trying to decide between the Green Builder in black or the Finisher.

One is leather, one is lighter, one is cheaper but they both look great.

I need suggestions.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got the finisher and I love it.

I love that it has a very thoughtful placement of pouches and pockets for your tools. Things you use with your right hand, are on the right side, left hand tools are on the left side.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you do?
How much of a beating is it going to be getting?
Trim work? Framing?


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

what one is what?


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

bhock said:


> What do you do?
> How much of a beating is it going to be getting?
> Trim work? Framing?



Mostly trim and light framing but were going to be building a cabin later this year so it will take some abuse then.


@TBFGHOST Do you think the finisher would hold up well for framing?


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

vos said:


> what one is what?


The builder is leather and the finisher is nylon.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

i like the builder but the bags are on the wrong side IMOP.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the green nylon and I LOVE them. I want to get the leather ones but I hate how long they take to break in.

"The most common way people give up their power is by thinking they don't have any." -- Alice Walker


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The leather breaks in pretty quick.

You won't go wrong with any Occidental bags.:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a set of a pair of adjust to fit and they are going on 8yrs old and just why die, and i have a set of oxylite proframer that i haven't even used yet but i love my adjust to fit insanely comfy


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

vos said:


> i like the builder but the bags are on the wrong side IMOP.


 
That is why they make different bags, and systems. Like these Pro Framers.

I have been using my Pro Framers for over 10 years now and have only had to install a rivet in the bottom of pencil pockets when the stitching came loose. And I did have to buy a bigger belt recently since I got a little bigger.

I also have the nylon bags for finish work.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the 7-bag framers. I love them. I would recommend the leather, just because I think may stand up better, despite being harder to break in.

Hope you find what you are looking for,
Graham


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the 9515 oxylight framers for a couple reasons. One i have to have my tape on the left and pencil on the right, another is that no leather on the belt or suspenders touches my clothes, so when i sweat it doesn't leave my clothes all brown. Great bags.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Bought myself the 7 bag framers. Loving them. 

To the guys that are getting 10 years out of their bags, whats your work schedule like? I am realistically hoping to get 5 years and feel that might even be a strain. I work them hard and not uncommon to be doing solid 28/30 days a month at 12+hours a day every day.


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

kyle_dmr said:


> To the guys that are getting 10 years out of their bags, whats your work schedule like? I am realistically hoping to get 5 years and feel that might even be a strain. I work them hard and not uncommon to be doing solid 28/30 days a month at 12+hours a day every day.


12 hours a day 30 days a month for 5 years is almost 10 years is actually real world 8 hours a day 5 days a week!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

is it worth it? I have a $5 set with 7pockets and that works good i have everything most framers carry. is it neccesary to spend so much
not trying to start a fight eh:whistling


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea what justifies the cost of $300 ?


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

vos said:


> Yea what justifies the cost of $300 ?


Because ever since i can remember I've never had a set of bags I actually like to wear. It's a similar comparison, for me anyway, to those kooks who spend all that money on those green tools...


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> is it worth it? I have a $5 set with 7pockets and that works good i have everything most framers carry. is it neccesary to spend so much
> not trying to start a fight eh:whistling


I have a Husky belt right now that works but my square falls out, the pockets are flat and things get buried in the bottom. 

Are the Occidentals neccesary? No. I'm just hoping for those minor things to be corrected with the Occidentals and the fact that they look awesome justify the price for me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This was my first belt....
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=StW0TcrlGIf50gHou8y3CQ&ved=0CIkBEPICMAU#

Then I bought one of the better belts from HomeDepot after spending some time looking between HD and Lowes....


But both belts didn't hold the tools where they were always within easy reach and easy to put back. No good place for sharp tools, created hot spots on my hips to the point that after a week of wearing them for 8 hours a day i couldn't wear them anymore. Plus they always just barely fit my skinny frame.

So I spent some time looking at the Oxy belts. Decided I wanted the finisher adjustable and LOVE it. It is large enough to hold what I need, but small enough that I bang it into things much less. The two hammer loops are great. The one on the back is good for "long term" or "walking" storage of the hammer. I put it there when I am not using it much or I put it there when I am walking around...like to the roach coach! The hammer loop at the front is perfect for when I am using the hammer alot. It easy to put the hammer in and take it out. It rides higher on the bag then most hammer loops which keeps the hammer from popping out when I kneel down. 

The bags themselves have locations for the most used tool in all the right locations. Tools I use with my left hand, are in the left bag. Tools for the right hand, are in the right bag. The Finisher comes with two OxySheilds which let you slam your sharp tools in and out of your belt without fear of cutting the bag, yourself or dulling it by hitting other tools. These little guys also have holes in them ment to store and protect your standard pencil. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=dde0TayJGoragQfEyq3GCw&ved=0CFMQ8gIwAA#

Also...with my other bags, everytime I bent over...tools or fasteners fell out....not with these. I also love the speed square pocket...which is really just a space between two pockets, but it holds it ever so perfect.


And after a week of wearing them, they don't create on bit of a hot spot...but I also added suspenders to my rig, and I am sure that helps. They were worth it to me just for the simple fact that I don't dig around for tools, I can almost take anything out and put anything back without looking now.


And the Finisher Adjustable was only about $160


----------

